# missing ms office folder in start menu programs



## zekzigurl (Oct 11, 2007)

My microsoft office shortcut folder in *start > all programs > microsoft office *is missing.. how can i restore it?

Pls help me.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if this helps


----------



## zekzigurl (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks but i guess that is for office 95 and only applies if there are other users in the pc.. my office is home and student 2007 and im the only user of this pc.... before i have 2 microsoft office installed in my pc (microsoft ultimate and microsoft home and student) the folder was removed when i've unistalled the microsoft office ultimate but i still have the home and student installed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try doing an office diagnostic. be sure to have your office disk handy.


----------



## zekzigurl (Oct 11, 2007)

hi sobeit666.. i found the solution for my problem 
here's the link > http://support.microsoft.com/kb/825935

i really appreciate your help.. tnx a lot!


----------



## zekzigurl (Oct 11, 2007)

btw i did the following: 

Method 1: 2007 Microsoft Office programs
1. Click Start, click Control Panel, and then click Add or Remove Programs. 
2. In Add or Remove Programs, click Microsoft Office 2007, and then click Change. 
3. Click Add or Remove Features, and then click Continue. 
4. Click Microsoft Office, and then click Continue.
5. When the update is complete, click OK, and then close Add or Remove Programs.

The *Microsoft Office* folder is now showing in the start menu.


----------

